
Ten Years: Biggest Losers in Tech - Flemlord
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/12/29/tenyears-biggest-losers-in-tech/
======
awa
The list seems to be concentrated on the last few years. Readers on crunchgear
already pointed out RAZR was probably the most successful phone of the decade
and still ranks number 2 in the nielson survey. And B&M stores still account
for 95% of total sales according to census data.

------
dmoney
AOL may be thought of as a loser, insofar as their business model no longer
continues to be profitable. But they brought millions of people onto the
Internet, myself included, and even if those users no longer use AOL, nothing
can take that away. We'll always have Town Square 349.

